# Best dual-head dashcam with GPS and ideally OBD?



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Is anyone aware of a dash cam that has the following features?

1.) Priced under $ 200.
2.) Two adjustable heads (or 1 fixed + 1 adjustable).
3.) Internal GPS logging.
4.) OBD/OBDII integration (vehicle speed, steering wheel position, etc, logged).

There are literally thousands of dashcams out there, and I'm getting lost as hell.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

IMO all the other bells aren't worth 2-4x the price tag. GPS logging...? The video is going to show you where you are if you had to use it. 2 Cams... sure, but I haven't heard good things from most of these. A cam looking out and audio in the car is going to tell most of the story. OBD integration... sounds cool, but I think could cause you wayyy more harm than good.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Top-Dawg-El...886?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9dffa996


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes, so many types out there on the market. Try this link if you haven't already. Great info ( https://dashcamtalk.com/)Also two things you may want to consider besides all the technical specs driving you crazy are:

Capacitor vs Battery
1) Capacitor has much higher heat tolerance/
_* Most units are one or the other. Some like the Mobius can be purchased with either and also changed out to the other after purchase._

2) Battery provides backup power for longer periods after power source (connection to car battery) is disconnected. Also battery types are usually cheaper and just much more common for dashcams.

_If your mounted location is in direct sunlight and/or you are in a location with very high summer temperatures, and you have read in reviews that the model you are looking at with a battery has cases of the unit failing due to the battery overheating, then maybe the Capacitor Type may be better. _

*Mounting Location*
1) Not my biggest concern, or...
2) Smaller is better and mounting location being unobtrusive is important since I park in areas where theft may be a problem? 
_
* Either small and not very noticeable when mounted and/or easy to remove. May also be important if you choose battery type and you live in desert areas?_

Otherwise, battery type more convenient and more models to choose from.

Suggestion - If still confused, buy something cheaper (probably with battery not capacitor) that meets your basic needs and has decent reviews. Start with this, use it awhile, then rethink your needs and purchase that higher end unit later. Sometimes it just takes going through the mounting it in your car and using it process to figure out what you really like and need anyway.

Good luck and post what you ended up getting.


----------

